# Observations made in the gym



## Testonut (Feb 24, 2011)

Been going to the same gym for 3 years or so now.. im there 3-7 days a week, so I make a lot of observations. 

Here are some:

*Water / bubble boys:*

The most funny thing I notice, is when newbies start juicing. These guys are usually around 16-19 years old. Before they have even gained a single pound of muscle naturally, they start juicing.. mostly they use dbol, testo & deca (1 of those 3, or more). They get huge... as in.. full of water. For 2-3 months, they walk in the gym like they have the world beneath their feet. They always use a singlet, so they can stare at their own arms. Every time they get the chance, they stare in the mirror, admiring themselves. They are full of themselves.

Im sure 99.5% of these guys haven't heard of AIs.. which is why they are so full of water. When I look at them, all I see is how full of water they are.. Bubble/water boys. They all look like shit, no definition whatsoever. It's even more funny when they lift.. Of course their strength is increasing a lot, but even when "on", they are weak as shit. 

When they are done with their cycle, these guys mysteriously disappears from the gym for 3-4 months. Some never comes back.. Those that do come back after these months, they are small. Im not sure if they have gained anything at all. Small & weak.. and now they are on the juice again. It's an evil circle for them. Im sure none of these guys will ever succeed (at the gym that is).


*Spinning guys:*

This is something I just don't quite understand.. For over 3 years, it has been pretty much the same guys going to spinning lessons. During those 3 years, they still look just as shitty now, as when I first started going to the gym, over 3 years ago. They take spinning lessons 3 times a week, at least.. they buy this "fancy" looking gear (tights)... I hate men in tights, that's just me though.. anyway, the point is... these GUYS LOOK LIKE SHIT, EVEN AFTER 3 YEARS WITH SPINNING. There is only ONE reason I can think of WHY they are doing this... there is a lot of NICE chicks doing spinning also.. im sure that must be the only reason they are going there? I sure hope so. If not: These guys  are gaining NOTHING. Sure, maybe they can fuck their wives for 2 min longer.. 

*The smelly ones:*

No matter what gym, there is ALWAYS a smelly guy there. I mean... SO SMELLY, that you have to stay at least 10 fucking metres away from him, so you don't puke. This is actually quite annoying... because the gym ain't that big. When the smelly guy finally "quits" going to the gym, a new one comes along a couple of weeks after. I don't understand how they don't know how much they smell? Wow... 

*He who must lift as much as you, or more:*

The same guy that smells like hell, is actually also the kind of guy that must lift as much as me, or more. He is the kind of guy that stares the hell out of you while lifting.. then, after you are done lifting.. He "takes over". Warmup? Fuck that. Lets go straight for 200 kilos in deadlift, with no warmup. With an idiotic technique, he is able to get it up. But when he is trying to put on more, he fails, badly... Im worried he is going to damage himself, but what can I do..

Sorry dude, you are not able to lift what I lift, far from it. Im impresssed he got up 200 kilos though.. But he is an idiot. He barely gets up 200 kilos, then he might put on 20 more kilos... he fails, of course.. then he puts on 20 more kilos again... FAIL. 

Have had similiar incidents in benchpress etc also. 


*The chicks:*

I don't know.. I think im blessed at my gym. There are so many nice girls there, it is insane. I always time my cardio, so that I end up doing it between spinning/zumba lessons etc.. Yeah, it's a motivation  Chicks in tights are so hot I have no words for it.  







(Yeah yeah, maybe not the prettiest face, but you get my point)




Any other observations?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

I no longer workout at a public gym but had a few stories of when i did.

*The loner*
One of these assholes got me banned from the gym.
This will be the guy who goes to the gym the same time as you when its almost empty.
He will be doing Bench/Sqauts the same day as you.
You see him banging out 70kg on the bench at a struggle.
You ask if you can join him and you can help spot him to help make the last reps.
He will tell you No. Leaving you no choice but ask when he will be finish,
He will tell you 2-3 more sets.
Return 1 hour later he still got one more to do.........

*Placebo Guy*
This is one of those guys who takes every supplement available OTC.
Tells you how great each one of the 10-30 supplements are yet months pass and hes still weak and skinny and wonders why. You tell him diet and training but that translates in idiot to ..MORE SUPS !

*People who Dress in the Dark*
I know there are many different fashion styles out their but when i comes to working out there really is a very limited choice.
During my year or so in my old retarded gym i saw
A guy wearing a thick leather jacket, Pair of skinny jeans and cowboy boots.
Fat Chick with Small denim shorts and tank top which covered boobs only.
A guy who worked out in nothing but MMA shorts..no shoes ,socks or t shirt.
A fat guy wearing a suit.
And a Guy wearing womans cycling shorts with what looks like a womans Lycra top on as well.


----------



## oden (Feb 24, 2011)

And the old guys coverd with white body hair -a fat gut and drying ther dick in frunt of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urlelove (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are there so many guys doing light weight flyes? Does this even do anything at all? Why do I see so many guys doing cable crossovers? It is a fairly lame exercise to begin with. I see guys in my gym doing chest about 90% of the time and the ocassional guy hitting leg presses. NEVER seen anyone doing squats. I shouldn't talk though cause I cant do them right now either- my lower back is ed up and so I have been resorting to leg presses and hack squats 

Also, I see guys doing like 30 work sets per muscle and it obviously isn't working for them yet they are right back there the next time I am at the gym. Weird. Of course the average age at my gym is like 45 so....maybe that has something to do with the antiquated workout routines I see these people doing. Lots of goofballs with their shirt tucked into there shorts. Very cool. haha.

This one guy was asking me how many reps I was "going for" and I told him 5. He kind of looked at me weird. Any of you notice any of these oddities at your gym?


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate those half ball things people stand on to do exercises on. Or the self braggers, but most of all the talkers. The talkers and cell phone users have to be the worse as they hog a piece of equipment to have a conversation and not work out. Then when you ask they say they are using it and don't catch a clue about "then use it damn it". Also I know some of you may do it but the guys who use multiple pieces of equipment at once, then get mad when you goto use it. Sorry boss you're not the only one here.


----------



## GMO (Feb 24, 2011)

My personal fav is the abercrombie kid.  Comes in dressed in jeans and a polo shirt to workout.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Feb 24, 2011)

The main "observation" I make in the gym is that of those who use the free weights and machines, 75% seem to have no idea what they are doing. I don't know where they get their workout routines from or who instructs them, but they are just wasting their money on a gym membership.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Hahaha great thread!

-T


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I belong to a "fitness club" and there are many "observations" which compel me to vomit in my mouth a little.  The obese primetime weekday warriors who dominate a treadmill for 2 hours at a grueling pace of .5 mph simply because their satellite TV is on the fritz.  There is a subsection of those who choose the seated elliptical.  They have the seated part down pat, however instead of elipsing, they text friends and play with facebook on their Blackberry.  I don't give a shit what people wear so long as it is washed.  And, the old gomers who wear rubber dishwashing gloves while they work out are ok with me too.  At least they are there "getting their fitness on".  But, those who elect to waste precious equipment in a small ass gym, just to socialize and have personal happy time will get told in no uncertain terms, either do some work or gtfo.  Also, I think bosu balls can be useful, you mad?


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the jeans and workboots dude. He's always doing DB curls IFO the mirror.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 24, 2011)

What about the skinny-fat 65 year old lady that thinks shes 25 and wears way 2 revealing clothes and tons of make up to the gym.  I will still stare at her ass tho, can't help it


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> My personal fav is the abercrombie kid.  Comes in dressed in jeans and a polo shirt to workout.  Makes me laugh every time.




Forgot to add that one.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

There was a guy at my old gym we called Rocky. This guy always wears a wife beater and those queer super short running shorts and a thick ass gold chain with a cross. This meatball is the loudest dude in the gym from first set to last. 20 lb db curls never looked so grueling! And then after a set of about 300 curls the champ gets up and starts shadow boxing in the mirror jab jab upper cut! Oh ya and the whole time he is carrying the clock off the wall behind the counter not sure why must be timing his rounds.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

I work out at home or in a "foo foo" gym near work where nobody uses the weights but me.  Items like the bench or the squat rack sit idle and unused.  Everybody is walking on treadmills - a few are riding stationary bikes.  Today I was the only one in the weight section.  It is great!  I do what I want, no waiting.


----------



## hudsontec (Feb 24, 2011)

My fave is the guy with toothpick legs  and huge upper body. He always motivates me to do squats.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

hudsontec said:


> My fave is the guy with toothpick legs  and huge upper body. He always motivates me to do squats.



Haha I call them wheelchair bodybuilders! Looks like they have been in a wheelchair for years and there legs atrophied lol!


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 24, 2011)

i only use martial arts gyms now and believe there are some idiots in them too.

regular gym,my favourites are
1-old people who piss in the swimming pool
2-same old man who never does a work out yet is always hanging about in the changing room naked or semi clothed 
3-fat guys training abs to get a 6 pack
4-bicep curling retards who get drunk 3 nights a week who simply use the guy as a social actitity
5-old guy who trains in shorts only when realisticly nobody is impressed by his 25 % body fat just because he has big biceps and tattoos that look pre-historic
infact i hate socialising with any o


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 24, 2011)

tinyfighter said:


> i only use martial arts gyms now and believe there are some idiots in them too.
> 
> regular gym,my favourites are
> 1-old people who piss in the swimming pool
> ...


 
martial arts wise the ultimate wind up is the new guy that tells every one he has trained every style yet he cant fight to save his life and looks like a crazy child on the punch bag and gets submitted by every one


----------



## VonEric (Feb 24, 2011)

What about the Girl with tons of makeup and enough perfume to make your eyes water. Is she at your gym too?


----------



## tgarza (Feb 24, 2011)

what about the spotter that yells "get your money son!"?


----------



## VonEric (Feb 24, 2011)

tgarza said:


> what about the spotter that yells "get your money son!"?



Yes he's at my gym too


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

tgarza said:


> what about the spotter that yells "get your money son!"?









YouTube Video


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 24, 2011)

*where here just to get away from our wife club *

a group of guy that sit around one machine shoot shit for about 25 minutes and the repeat this cycle few times then leave


----------



## Dirtydave311 (Feb 24, 2011)

i do believe my gym is the new "social network"... its ridiculous


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 24, 2011)

im starting to build my own gym at home because of all the jackasses! aside from the lazy asses we haved this meatball rocky that wears the 80 bodybuilding mini tank top and no lie the black and purple striped spandex. he also yells at every set and is in the mirror looking and adjusting his junk during his 15 min rest session


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

The frat boy - Brings a 4x2 for bench and puts it on his friends chest. They did 20 sets of 1 on bench for 2 hours. Grunts when he is benching 135 to make everyone aware. He slaps his fellow frat buddys ass for motivation.

The geek - Skinny guy, who always does the same exact workout and clogs up the squat rack doing wrist curls. 

The hardass - Wears sweats, hoodie and bandana. Surrounds himself with much smaller guys then himself so he appears big and strong (much like a girl does at a bar) 

The loser - This guy tries to copy you, or show you up by trying to do the same weight as you. He of course fails and does nothing right.

The Know-It-All - Thinks he's mr. cool guy and tells people what they are doing wrong, and then goes ahead and does what he is trying to show them wrong.

The stickbug - This guy is ripped, cut, defined and weighing a solid 150 pounds at 6 foot. This is the guy who thinks he's huge and big because he's so cut because he never eats.


----------



## gorilla21 (Feb 24, 2011)

great thread


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 24, 2011)

What about that douche that's always squatting in the curl rack?


----------



## oden (Feb 24, 2011)

And........the guys with the fat guts with big arms and no legs that dont  know that no one notices the arms all they see is the fat gut! I also love the guy that grunts loud after each and every rep!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im starting to build my own gym at home because of all the jackasses! aside from the lazy asses we haved this meatball rocky that wears the 80 bodybuilding mini tank top and no lie the black and purple striped spandex. he also yells at every set and is in the mirror looking and adjusting his junk during his 15 min rest session




Bro, do the community a favor and get a photo of this.  Memories can be priceless.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been running on the treadmill a lot lately and there's a guy who comes in who REEKS of cologne.  Creepy 50-ish dude who has no muscle, runs on the TM for a half hour and does the elliptical for a half hour, when he sweats it just makes the perfume worse.  I've had to move away from him a couple of times now.  He's just there to look like he works out and look good to the chicks who are throwing up in their mouths a little.  _I _run faster than he does and I'm 5 feet tall and a little chunky.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

What about the guy who needs to do all his dumbell exercises RIGHT in front of the fucking rack?

(If that is you.... FUCK YOU AND STOP IT)


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> What about the guy who needs to do all his dumbell exercises RIGHT in front of the fucking rack?
> 
> (If that is you.... FUCK YOU AND STOP IT)



Sorry, I like you to look at my jerked ass 

On a serious note, yes it's very annoying.


----------



## pask3r (Feb 24, 2011)

The dude who tries to show you up after you have a good set.

He'll be sitting on his ass chatting the whole time, doing a very light workout, then after you come in and get a few good sets in, he feels the need to suddenly do a set and grunt like a dying pig.

I laugh. I know it's because I'm outworking the fucker and he hates it.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 25, 2011)

oden said:


> And........the guys with the fat guts with big arms and no legs that dont know that no one notices the arms all they see is the fat gut! I also love the guy that grunts loud after each and every rep!!!!!!!!!!!


 

this is the main look or image in my local gym,yep some have huge arms but they all have the matching gut,the sad thing is i honestly think it impresses the local women in the area "bigger the better"
these guys always think they know best and make jokes at any one who trains there legs.

what makes it worse is that for a gym membership in the uk you pay £45 or more a month and the place is full of idiots that just get in the way.

oh the "rocky guy" we got one of them too,he always puts a smile on my face as he is sweating and grunting on the mirror with his lame shaddow boxing,this guy is crazy its always the same boring combos with no guard with poor stance etc.i bet he did a few boxing lessons 40 years ago and still thinks he is sunny listen or some other old school boxer.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 25, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Bro, do the community a favor and get a photo of this.  Memories can be priceless.



Im gunna try and snap a pic when i see him it will be epic! 
how about the scrawnny personal trainer guy that always thinks his lazy fat one month client has privvy to all the equip and lunges in the middle of the free weights. hes also hates buff guys because he is a scrawnny pussy that thinks fitness is a 10k run and eats nothing but oats and birdseed bullshit all day. he also has no cut or muscle he is just not fat.... hate that fucking guy!


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 25, 2011)

The Green Lantern:  the 5'11" 135 lb guy that wears all green, green sneakers, socks, tee, shorts and even skivvies he shows off by hiking them too high.


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2011)

some pussy reported me because i called him a faggot. I watched him in the mirrors hand the front desk a note. he's barefoot, in jeans. straight leg tight ass jeans. and deadlifting. fuck that.


----------



## Testonut (Feb 25, 2011)

Im laughing my ass off, reading all your observations  


I have some more..


*"The Goners":*

Every new year, a billion new people start at the gym. One by one, they also disappear. After 2, maybe 3 months tops - 95% of them are gone. Every year!! But changing a lifestyle is hard, so it's understandable.


*The "What are they doing here?", I mean, really ? *

Both male & female.. There are some people that comes to the gym regularly.. but.. what are they doing there ? They may start by going on the threadmill for 15-20 minutes (they walk VERY slowly, mind you..), then they start lifting some weights... but the weights are so light, they must take at leastion 5000 reps to feel anything? Yet they "work out"... Then back to the threadmill, and walk slooooowly.. Point is: They don't actually work out at all, they only pretend they are working out.. I don't get it! They come there often, so why not to at least put a little effort in it, trying to work out? Oh well..


*Music ? 
*
At my gym, it is possible to put on your playlist on spotify / youtube or whatever. But there is one major problem.. It seems im the only person in the world that likes metal. Even though I have a shitload of typical gym music on my playlist (typical gym music ~ techno), if just ONE metal song comes on the playlist.. At least 2-3 guys goes to the "receptionist" and start complaining. It's not even hard metal.. some songs from Manowar / Edguy / Nightwish / Hammerfall.. 

Oh well.. Headset it is  




Keep them coming!!


----------



## Crank (Feb 25, 2011)

water bubbler:

most serious athletes bring a water botttle or some shit. the only ones i see using it are the queers with skin tight under armour and are super skinny or think they are huge and are looking for a reason to strut in front of all the chick on the treadmills. 


the Pairs

the 2 fat chicks that walk around together and use each piece of equipment once


The Hearing Impaired

The guys with cranked head phones that grunt louder because they need to 'HEAR' it? and slam the fucking weights down on the rack like they are just dropping the last set


or the improper dressed

saw a guy wearing 3 different sox on each foot!? or jeans with steal toe boots, or the retards with muddy boots that walk on the treadmill! ugh! get a pair of gym shoes!


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> What about the guy who needs to do all his dumbell exercises RIGHT in front of the fucking rack?
> 
> (If that is you.... FUCK YOU AND STOP IT)




Yes...I usually just walk up right in front of them and grab my dumbells anyway, interrupting their set.  Haha...I love doing that s**t!  

BANG BANG BIOTCH!


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> The frat boy - Brings a 4x2 for bench and puts it on his friends chest. They did 20 sets of 1 on bench for 2 hours. Grunts when he is benching 135 to make everyone aware. He slaps his fellow frat buddys ass for motivation.
> 
> The geek - Skinny guy, who always does the same exact workout and clogs up the squat rack doing wrist curls.
> 
> ...




this ^^^ is classic lol


----------

